

All You Have to do is Ask - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/05/all-you-have-to-do-is-ask/

======
Jun8
This is a great post. It covers the "you just have to ask" approach made
famous by Feynman (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1196928>) and
elaborated upon by Mystery
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game:_Penetrating_the_Secre...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game:_Penetrating_the_Secret_Society_of_Pickup_Artists)),
which was initially developed for picking up women but is also devastatingly
effective in raising investment and entrepreneurship in general.

But the post goes waay beyond that. His sympathy for the investor who turned
him down and his reasons were moving. Read this one, then go back and read the
"The Last Post" on HN yesterday
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2514270>). Then, go grab a cup of
tea/coffee and stare out the window for 10 minutes and think.

That's what I'm going to do now.

